# Le Champion Team Titanium- seat clamp



## mooksy (Apr 28, 2004)

Hi all,
I have a 2010 Le champion team titanium (http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/lechamp_teamti_10.htm) and due to a seat clamp bolt issue I need to replace the seat bolt. I realize the seat post is 27.2 but does anyone know the exact size seat clamp I need. I think its about 31mm , but thought Id check to see if anyone knows for sure.
Thanks!!


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

mooksy said:


> Hi all,
> I have a 2010 Le champion team titanium (http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/lechamp_teamti_10.htm) and due to a seat clamp bolt issue I need to replace the seat bolt. I realize the seat post is 27.2 but does anyone know the exact size seat clamp I need. I think its about 31mm , but thought Id check to see if anyone knows for sure.
> Thanks!!



I think if you email MATT at [email protected] he can find you one

PM me if you need additional help


----------

